# Ayuda ECG



## yukardo (Abr 27, 2007)

Saludos

Estoy montando un ECG y la señal de salida contiene mucho ruido. Estoy usando el circuito que recomienda Texas Instrument en el datasheet del INA114. Si alguien me puede dar algunos consejos para reducir el ruido se lo agradeceria. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## JV (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola yukardo, estaria bueno ver el circuito y saber de señal y de que ruido estamos hablando, porque puede ser algo tan simple como un filtro pasivo o no.

Saludos..


----------



## yukardo (Abr 28, 2007)

Aqui les adjunto el circuito que estoy utilizando espero que asi me puedan ayudar.


----------



## burren (May 20, 2008)

Bueno un saludo, aqui tengo algo que encontre espero les sirva.


----------



## gonzalo5 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mi primer aporte como nuevo en el foro... para tratar de ayudar a cualquiera que vea este hilo referente a como Adquirir la señal cardíaca, aquí dejo un circuito que hice, completamente probado ya que lo diseñe yo, es el mas fácil que puedan encontrar, las ultimas 2 etapas son (ECG = señal del corazon) , (ECG_COMP = señal digitalizada como conteo de pulsos mas altos)... ojalá sea de ayuda para cualquiera


----------



## icekooler (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola! un sistema de protección al paciente es poner en cada entrada del ECG , un amplificador en en forma de seguidor no inversor, con eso evitas que por cualquier daño ocurrdio en el ECG, la corriente pueda llegar al paciente. Ese es un sistema

Suerte !


----------



## Electrowolf (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola chicos

bien investigasndo por ahi en los hospitales, me dijeron que con las paletas de los desfibriladores se toma el ECG, alguien tiene alguna informacion, referencia o mejor aun circuito de como es que las paletas del desfibrilador captan la señal del ECG?

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

Si, buscan de sincronizar la descarga con el momento más adecuado del latido, si lo hay  leve o desfibrilando, para que no sea contraproducente. Es todo lo que se.

Saludos


----------



## ANGELICAA (Oct 7, 2010)

saludos a todos....

esperando se encuentren bien...

quisiera saber de algun arreglo el cual pueda implementar para el aislamiento de un individuo conectado aun circuito de ecg...o en general, para la proteccion sobre la medicion de cualquier biopotencial......

lo importante aqui es, el que no ocurra algun tipo de accidente....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

En general se utilizan amplificadores de instrumentación de ALTÍSIMA impedancia y ganancia con  resistencias en serie de 10 Mohms con cada entrada.

Saludos !


----------



## betodj (Oct 7, 2010)

Si la maquina ECG es alimentado por bateria (ambulancia) los riesgos de un accidente se reducen considerablemente.(circuito aislado de la red).

En cambio, si esta conectada a la red comercial, se deben implementar tecnicas de aislamiento (las aparatos, incluidos los de uso en medicina deben cumplir cierta normatividad) y esta es la pauta a seguir cuando se diseña el aparato.

Es muy arriesgado proponer aqui alguna tecnica especifica (si se desconoce la norma) y mas aun cuando se puede poner en riesgo la integridad de las personas.



Nota: En muchos aparatos, es aislamiento de la red, empieza por  un transformador 1:1 tambien llamado de aislamiento, filtros EMI, supresores de picos,optoacopladores, etc)


----------



## ANGELICAA (Oct 7, 2010)

ok.....y como seria el arreglo para un aislamiento con optoacopladores??.............

....o como podria implementarlo con pilas???......

como pueden ver estoy realmente piedra en esto...pero.....si me interesa

aun sigo sin entender como es que un dispositivo de emisión y recepción pueda ayudarme con el aislamiento....no se bien como implementarlo...........
me podrian dar una pista....


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola gente, desde ya hace unas semanas vengo intentando armar un circuito de ECG de 12 derivaciones, que me de una señal que luego pueda leer con el A/D de un PIC y mostrarlo en un display grafico. El circuito ya esta medio armado y andando pero como soy muy principiante en el tema de la electronica quería tener la opinión de otras personas que saben mas del tema.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 23, 2011)

yo puedo ayudarte ya que trabajo reparando y diseñando equipamiento de monitoreo de ecg, pero hay un problema, no puedo ver tu esquematico.

si fuera posible subilo nuevamente en formato jpg o pdf, ya que en mi caso me da error en proteus.

muchas gracias


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola marcelorenz, me interesaría mucho saber tu opinión sobre el esquematico. Te adjunto el pdf del esquematico.

Gracias por responder y por ayudarme


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 25, 2011)

mas tarde entro y te doy una ayuda, mientras tanto hacen falta unas respuestas.

queres ver solo 1 derivacion a la vez o varias al mismo tiempo???
el notch filter lo haces por soft??
necesitas protecciones contra defibrilacion??
como pensas ralizar la aislacion??
vas a pasar por la aislacion señal analogica o ya digitalizada por el pic??

mas tarde te paso algunas pautas que veo para mejorar


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola marcelorenz, por ahora la idea es ver solo una derivacion a la vez ya que se me complicaba mucho hacer el esquematico y despues el soft para ver mas de una a la vez. 
El filtro notch lo tome de otro esquematico y le cambie los valores de las resistencias y capacitores para ponerle la frecuencia de corte en 22hz ya que el que tenia estaba a 50hz y por mas que lo ponga en cascada como lo encontre me seguía apareciendo interferencia de 50hz en la señal.
Por el tema de la proteccion contra desfibrilacion no lo habia pensado pero creo que seria una buena idea incorporarlo para proteger al circuito.
La señal despues del filtro la envio directamente a la entrada A/D del pic y de ahi una vez digitalizada la envio al GLCD.


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 26, 2011)

bueno, empezemos desde el principio.

la entrada esta bien, por un lado, AISLACION, como pensas realizarla???
si el equipo va a estar realmente conectado a una persona tiene que tener una aislacion entre cables a paciente y tierra de minimo 100Mohm, sumado a que tiene que resistir una descarga entre cablea a paciente y tierra de 5Kv sin que a traves de esta se produzcan chispas.

a cada entrada de los electrodos, una resistencia en serie de 10K 3W, despues de eso ponele un neon a masa aislada en cada entrada, eso te va a limitar la tension a 80V en cada entrada, luego otra resistencia en serie de 100K 1%, capacitor de 1nF a masa y par de diodos 1N4148, uno a +Vcc y otro a -Vcc, para que te protejan el operacional, en caso de que la tension de entrada intente ser de mas de Vcc comienza a conducir el diodo y te proteje.
los capacitores de 1nF que te nombre, apareados, o sea de 1000pF cada uno, y que entre ellos no haya una diferencia de mas de +/-1pF, con eso el rechazo a modo comun sera muy bueno.

el electrodo RL solo la resistencia de 10K y el neon + una resistencia serie de 1Mohm desde la salida del operacional, la de 10K + neon de proteccion, y la otra de 1Mohm para limitar la corriente a pacienrte a menos de 10uAmp, que es lo que establece la norma IEC-601 de seguridad en equipos medicos.

sigue:

desde la salida de los seguidores de entrada pueden haber 2 cosas:

1- colocas una red de wilson + 2 multiplexores de 8 a 1 ( CD4051 ), para ver solo 1 derivacion a la vez y usar 1 solo AD620 que es muy caro( recomendado ).

2- colocas solo 4 AD620 para sacar DI, DII, DIII y V, y de ahi multiplexor al micro ( o 4 entrdas A/D del micro ), y por soft haces aVr, aVl y aVf. ( esta forma te permite ver mas de una derivacion al mismo tiempo ).

olvidate de usar llaves bilaterales, ocupan muchos espacio y patas del micro para elegir la derivacion, usando la forma 1 con solo 3 patas del micro (sel de los mux ) + 1 entrada de ad tenes toda la adquisicion realizada.

por mas que pongas un filtro paso bajo a 22Hz, la componente de 50Hz es muy grande, es mas facil poner solo 1 notch sintonizado a 50Hz + un paso bajo simple a 25hz y ya tenes todo filtrado.

la eliminacion de continua vi que la haces con un capa de 10uF en serie en el circuito, no es lo mejor pero anda.

para el sumador de offset para la entrada del micro no lo hagas con una resistencia de 10 k de pull-up + el pote de 10k, eso te deslinealiza el  circuito, dividi la señal en 2 y metela a un amplificador x2 que te de el offset de +2.5V.

espero te sirva de algo, ya se que ya lo tenes armado, pero es para que sea mas simple y barato hacerlo


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola marcelorenz desde ya muchísimas gracias por todos los consejos que me pasaste, ya estuve modificando la aislacion del PTE y te adjunto el PDF para ver si entendí bien. 
La lampara de neón de que voltaje la aconsejas??  
Me gusto mucho la idea de utilizar el multiplexores de 8 a 1 ( CD4051 ) para cambiar las derivaciones hacia en amp op instrumental.
Ahora me pongo a ver lo otro que me aconsejaste y cuando lo termine lo subo asi me decís tu opinión


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 26, 2011)

de nada

los diodos D1, D3, D5 y D7, van alreves, catodo a la señal y anodo a -Vcc, para que conduzcan si la tension en la entrada de señal baja a mas de -Vcc.

los neones de RA, LA, LL y V van a la misma masa que el de RL, o sea a la masa aislada del equipo, son neones comunes, son todos de 80V.

para hacer las derivaciones con los 4051 es asi:
conectas las 3 entradas de seleccion de los mux en paralelo. entonces al poner en esas entradas las convinaciones se selecciona el mismo canal en los dos.

000  X0
001  X1
010  X2
011  X3
100  X4
101  X5
110  X6
111  X7
pones las salidas de los 4051 ( pin 3 ) a las 2 entradas de 1 ad620 ( uno a + y el otro a - ).

la entrada X0 del primer mux va a RA, la entrada X0 del segundo mux va a LA, entonces al elegir la convinacion 000, los mux te van a sacar por sus salidas RA y LA, que van a entrar al AD620 y te va a largar DI.
la entrada X1 del primer mux va tambien a RA, la entrada X1 del segundo mux va a LL, entonces al elegir la convinacion 001, los mux te van a sacar por sus salidas RA y LL, que en el AD620 te va a dar DII.
en los X2 metes tambien LA y LL respectivamente, entonces al poner 010 sale DIII.
o sea las señales que salen de los seguidores van a varias entradas de los mux y a su vez a la red de wilson.
despues en las otras entradas metes las señales directas y las sacadas de la red de wilson, de ahi vas a sacar aVr, aVl y aVf, y en X6 metes el centro de la red de wilson y la precordial, entonces al elegir 110, te sale V.

por ultimo lo ideal es que X7 las pongas a masa para que sea sin señal.


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 26, 2011)

aca ya tengo los esquematicos de la aislacion del paciente y el selector de derivacion con los mux y el amp op.
Lo que se me esta complicando es armar un filtro notch ya que el que había implementado era pasabanda en cascada y simulo diferentes tipos de filtros rechaza banda y ninguno me llega a quitar el componente de 50hz, tmb te paso uno de los filtro notch que probé


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 27, 2011)

el circuito de entrada va bien, la seleccion de derivacion tambien, ahora, esta mal llamado "AISLACION".
si o si tenes que poner una aislacion con transformador ( puede ser un toroide r16) y optocopladores para las señales.

en el segundo circuito del pdf del notch filter hace esto:

Vin de R4 unilo a Vin de R1 ( pin a la izquierda ). o sea que entre por los dos lados.

y pones estos valores:
R1 = 390K
R3 = trimpot de 50k
c1, c2 = 22nF
R2 = 820k
R4 y R5 = 47k
R6 = 47k

en paralelo a R6 coloca un capa de 4n7 

a la entrada metele una señal de 50Hz 1Vpp, y mirando la salida ( lo ideal es con osciloscopio ) calibras el trimpot de 50K hasta disminuir al minimo la señal de 50Hz, vas a ver que 45 Hz pasa derecho, 50 lo atenua y 55 pasa derecho.

este circuito invierte en el primer amplificador la frecuencia que elegis con el trimpot, las 2 resistencias de 47k hacen de sumador, como por R4 viene la señal real y por R5 la invertida a 50Hz, el resultado es que sale 0 señal a 50 hz.


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 27, 2011)

marcelorenz gracias por la paciencia que me estas teniendo, consulta que recomendas colocar los filtros antes de la aislacion o despues??
Y la aislacion se puede realizar solo con un optoacoplador?? ya que estuve buscando información y muchos utilizan los amp de aisalcion (ej: ISO122) pero estuve viendo el precio y es bastante carro.


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 28, 2011)

el notch ponelo en la parte no aislada, para no consumirle tanto a la aislacion.

o sea, electrodos -> protecciones -> seguidores -> red wilson -> multiplexores -> ad620 -> aislacion -> notch -> amplificacion para llevarlo a los volt/mv que necesies -> agregado de offset -> micro.

podes usar:
* ISO122p ( ya que esta decime cuanto salen aca en cordoba )
* IL-300, la contra es que tenes que agregar 1 operacional a la entrada y otro a la salida.
* convertir la señal con un conversor tension / frecuencia, lo pasas en forma de frecuencia por un opto tipo 4n25 y despues lo convertis de vuelta a tension.
* modular una alta frecuencia ( +/- 100Khz ) en tension con la señal, pasarla por un toroide chico ( ej R10 ) y despues la demodulas del otro lado.

si se me ocurre alguna mas te aviso


----------



## bury_182 (Abr 28, 2011)

Gracias marcelorenz, creo que voy a probar con el convertidor de tension/frecuencia y el opto, la consulta es que si este sistema puede manejar tanto valores negativos como potitivos??
El precio del ISO122 lo busque en la pag del siguiente link. Electrocomponentes se maneja con este provedor mediante pedido con espera de unos 15 dias.

http://export.farnell.com/jsp/searc...ions=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=235933


----------



## kikoigo (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola amigos:

Estoy realizando un proyecto casero para un EKG (electrocardiograma). He encontrado un esquema muy bueno por ahí, pero..... tengo dudas de como "conectar" una parte del esquema.

Hacer el circuito.... con pcb wizard y demas seria sencillo mas o menos y tengo el material para hacerlo en casa.

Mi problema es que en ese esquema hay un INVERSOR de corriente que "aparentemente" no esta conectado a ningun sitio.

¿Alguien podria explicarme en que foro, o sitio debo preguntar esto y como me podrián ayudar con la explicación?

Gracias de antemano

Kiko

PD: envíó circuito en imagen......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2013)

El LM3660 va conectado a +9 V (pata 8) y a masa o negativo de la batería (pata 3) , su salida de - 9 V (será por pata 5)

Luego el AD160 y el LM324 llevan conecciones de + 9 V / masa o 0 V / - 9 V , ¿ Ahora entendés que no dibujaron esos cables ?

Saludos !


----------



## Holand (May 2, 2013)

Hola gente, buscando en el foro sobre la aislación de circuitos, encontre este tema.
En mi aplicación debo aislar dos circuitos y lo hice convirtiendo la señal de tension a frecuencia, opto y nuevamente convertir de frecuencia a tension. 
Bury, el conversor que utilicé es el LM331 y trabaja con valores de 0 a 10VDC. Lo que hice para los valores negativos, fue agregar un offset. Luego procesas el nivel de referencia con el pic. 
Con respecto al amplificador de aislación linea (ISO122) pudiste conseguirlo?.

Saludos.


----------

